# 1998 Ford Ranger Electrical Problem - Turn Signals, 4Wheel Drive



## Yotta (Mar 29, 2011)

Having an intermittent electrical problem with the turn signals on my 1998 Ford Ranger. Both left and right turn signals will suddenly stop blinking. Seems to be associated with heat, since this will happen every time the heater has been on for more than 10 minutes. Also noticed it happening on hot summer days, but generally only left side blinker will stop, but occasionally both will not work.
In addition to the blinker problem, I noticed a couple of months ago that the 4 wheel drive switch would not engage 4 wheel drive after about 20 minutes of the heater running. Once the car cools down, everything works again.
Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi There
Most likely the problems are not related. Start with changing your flasher relay, not expensive and can cause stupidities, intermittently. As for your 4X4, well I hope you don't have the vacume activated type, this is a pain in the ass. 4X4 repair is costly, with many different components working together. not really a DIY project as it requires a certain mechanical skill and proper tools.

Good luck with it
Frank


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

replace steering column switch. those are known pos on Fords. just keep in mind, before buying one, you need to pull it out. they have gazillion of different variations, finding a right match is a pita. 
i still have one sitting on the shelf somewhere. buddy has a Ranger, he buys them at garage sales every time he spots one. switches, not Rangers.


----------

